

Red Hat CEO: Go Ahead, Copy Our Software - dsr12
http://readwrite.com/2013/08/13/red-hat-ceo-centos-open-source

======
bcRIPster
In the article he mentions a new product called "Red Hat Software
Collections", isn't this just an official variation of Fedora which has been
around for years? If so, I wonder how the Fedora team feels about this new
distro...

------
phaus
Its like the guy who wrote this doesn't know what open source software is.

